# 1-year old Oberhasli Wether for sale in Idaho



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

This goat has been posted on Craigslist for awhile now. They have reduced the price to $35. I hope someone can give this little guy a home!

http://lewiston.craigslist.org/grd/4612095134.html

1 YR old Oberhasli Wether - $35 (McCall)

Handsome and healthy little 1 year old for sale.Has his horns.Little guy was training to be my pack goat,but just isn't going to grow any larger. He is on the smaller side, around 60lbs. He has done many hikes and follow great,rides and loads up in truck great, and ties well for long times(calm and quiet)Oberhaslis are wonderful breeds very mellow.He is very sweet and would be great on a farm with children.He has a playful personality and would do best with another goat buddy.
I really need to get rid of him.please not for eating-thanks
do NOT contact me with unsolicited services or offers


----------

